# Started adding air kicks...



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Yup, starting to do air kicks to my regimen.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 10, 2019)

Looking good. The coach in me wants to tell you to chamber those kicks, but I was also initially taught to throw straight from the ground so I get why you do.

All in all I enjoy watching you in motion. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Looking good. The coach in me wants to tell you to chamber those kicks, but I was also initially taught to throw straight from the ground so I get why you do.
> 
> All in all I enjoy watching you in motion. Keep up the hard work!



Haha yeah...I try to but it doesn't always work out that way.  This workout was kinda bad but had some good points too.  I didn't stretch or warm up for one.  Just wasn't feeling it.  Work had me walking literally extra miles every day this whole week in the Las Vegas heat.  I was feeling a bit exhausted.  Even then, my progress with every workout seems to be moving forward.  Can't wait for fall and winter to come!


----------



## Buka (Jul 10, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Haha yeah...I try to but it doesn't always work out that way.  This workout was kinda bad but had some good points too.  I didn't stretch or warm up for one.  Just wasn't feeling it.  Work had me walking literally extra miles every day this whole week in the Las Vegas heat.  I was feeling a bit exhausted.  Even then, my progress with every workout seems to be moving forward.  Can't wait for fall and winter to come!



I can hear you, sister. I'm about to meet a young guy I know down at the athletic field to work out. I've been helping him prepare for the FBI fitness test. But, man, it's been brutally hot here this summer. I can't wait for the fall and winter either.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 10, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Looking good. The coach in me wants to tell you to chamber those kicks, but I was also initially taught to throw straight from the ground so I get why you do.



My opinion is that chambered kicks may be faster and those from the ground may be stronger.  Also, a kick to the groin might be fine from the ground, but to the center of the guts, or higher, use chambered.  A ground kick to the upper targets is likely to run into gut and fat on the way to the target.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> My opinion is that chambered kicks may be faster and those from the ground may be stronger.  Also, a kick to the groin might be fine from the ground, but to the center of the guts, or higher, use chambered.  A ground kick to the upper targets is likely to run into gut and fat on the way to the target.



Yes guys, I'm aware of chambering........I use it a lot more than I show, but not always. I practice kicking at all ranges, from the ground up...although, "up" is more a work in progress.  Same with anything else I train.  Punching from close up to full swing..or isometric hold position from top to bottom (negatives) as well as in and all the way out.  I try to train to capitalize on maximum speed/power at all range of motions.  That's often why I drive my teachers nuts.  I like punching /kicking from close up as well as front lead a lot.  There's no territory I won't try to maximize the potential to create speed/power.  Most people will argue those ranges of motion do not have any advantages because they lack power, I disagree.  Most people go for what is safe and train with that.  It depends on the context of why you are using those supposed weak techniques.

You can train to be powerful in all ranges and distances.  Just use it appropriately. I train my jabs to be as fast as possible, however, I also train it to land just as hard as my cross, actually, all my punches for that matter.  It's a matter of dedicated conditioning to the right body parts.  As useful as kicking can be especially if you are really good at it, It's what you do with your hands/arms most of the time will keep you safe.  That's another reason why I train to respond from a neutral position - a non threatening position along with staying out of range. My focus lately also has been on opening distance as well.  I train to protect myself, not for sport.  That's why a lot of times the hands are not up. I've trained myself to respond from a lower position with speed and creating space.  I spar with my hands up because I know I have to...and it makes my teacher crazy if I don't.  However, you won't see me stand in striking distance if I'm aware of a treat.  I can go on and on about my theories but it's useless to some people who refuse to step back and think out of the box.  I've had long conversations with sifu's who grew up fighting in real street fights, as well as trained military and police.  I want to train with those people.  They seem to agree with me on many different things.  Just my thoughts.  I usually don't get my thoughts out there that often lol.  This is my MA therapy lol.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Yes guys, I'm aware of chambering........I use it a lot more than I show, but not always. I practice kicking at all ranges, from the ground up...although, "up" is more a work in progress.  Same with anything else I train.  Punching from close up to full swing..or isometric hold position from top to bottom (negatives) as well as in and all the way out.  I try to train to capitalize on maximum speed/power at all range of motions.  That's often why I drive my teachers nuts.  I like punching /kicking from close up as well as front lead a lot.  There's no territory I won't try to maximize the potential to create speed/power.  Most people will argue those ranges of motion do not have any advantages because they lack power, I disagree.  Most people go for what is safe and train with that.  It depends on the context of why you are using those supposed weak techniques.
> 
> You can train to be powerful in all ranges and distances.  Just use it appropriately. I train my jabs to be as fast as possible, however, I also train it to land just as hard as my cross, actually, all my punches for that matter.  It's a matter of dedicated conditioning to the right body parts.  As useful as kicking can be especially if you are really good at it, It's what you do with your hands/arms most of the time will keep you safe.  That's another reason why I train to respond from a neutral position - a non threatening position along with staying out of range. My focus lately also has been on opening distance as well.  I train to protect myself, not for sport.  That's why a lot of times the hands are not up. I've trained myself to respond from a lower position with speed and creating space.  I spar with my hands up because I know I have to...and it makes my teacher crazy if I don't.  However, you won't see me stand in striking distance if I'm aware of a treat.  I can go on and on about my theories but it's useless to some people who refuse to step back and think out of the box.  I've had long conversations with sifu's who grew up fighting in real street fights, as well as trained military and police.  I want to train with those people.  They seem to agree with me on many different things.  Just my thoughts.  I usually don't get my thoughts out there that often lol.  This is my MA therapy lol.



I know this might sound corny, but I really think you'd enjoy a good MMA club. Everyone trains hard, and you'd get to test your stuff every day against others with the same passion for practical fight training you have.

Plus it's the fastest road in the direction you seem to be going.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> I know this might sound corny, but I really think you'd enjoy a good MMA club. Everyone trains hard, and you'd get to test your stuff every day against others with the same passion for practical fight training you have.
> 
> Plus it's the fastest road in the direction you seem to be going.



Yeah, there are some things I could learn from that.  It's expensive here going to any mma gym especially since UFC is here.  Everyone wants the slice of that pie to capitalize on. Lol


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

Hah. It's true.

If you can find a small hole in the wall club all the better, but ya..I'd imagine they gouge pretty good at the big clubs the ufc capital or the world.

But it's really great to be able to go live with your stuff. It's really the only way to see your strengths and weaknesses, and a great way to build on both.

Even if it's just one training partner.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Hah. It's true.
> 
> If you can find a small hole in the wall club all the better, but ya..I'd imagine they gouge pretty good at the big clubs the ufc capital or the world.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  That's the only thing  I'm lacking.  I scare people because I only have one speed.  I need to find a partner not afraid to feel a little discomfort.   But I perform better at real speeds than in "practice mode".  I need that pressure.  Not the first time I've been popped in the face and gut during practice..but I'm not afraid.  It build character lol.  As long as no one suffers from serious injury.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

Give me one week and you'll be keeping those hands up and sharpen up your kicking game. It's only a 1250 Mile drive. See you in 30 hours!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Give me one week and you'll be keeping those hands up and sharpen up your kicking game. It's only a 1250 Mile drive. See you in 30 hours!



The hand thing isn't going to happen considering  I practice from neutral position.  Totally different mindset from sport. lol.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

Only for the first couple of seconds! After that you might not want to use your face to block, or you'll end up ugly like me.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Only for the first couple of seconds! After that you might not want to use your face to block, or you'll end up ugly like me.


Again..not training for sport.  Traini g to end a fight.  Wont need to hold those hands up very long.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 11, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Again..not training for sport.  Traini g to end a fight.  Wont need to hold those hands up very long.


We don't train for sport either. I mean, if you really think you can end every encounter in seconds without raising your hands in defense, feel free to operate under that (rather dangerous) premise.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> We don't train for sport either. I mean, if you really think you can end every encounter in seconds without raising your hands in defense, feel free to operate under that (rather dangerous) premise.



I think you misunderstand or I didn't word it more precisely.

I train a lot from a neutral position..non threatening position.  Not arms down by my side jumping around saying here I am.  But that's not what I show in my videos.  Videos just something I like posting publicly doing my workouts.

As far as I'm unconcerned, if I get in a real fight and have to square up with someone, I should've been smart enough not gotten myself there to begin with.  That being said, most fights I've witnessed have ended in less than a minute with someone getting knocked out or knocked down. No fancy moves, just good old fashioned knuckles and/or throwing down to the ground and getting finished off.  A lot of it is being sucker punched or the other person wasn't trained to respond to it.

I'm not disillusioned by fancy stuff, but I do observe many real situations and senarios which I keep in mind when I train alone.

Eventually I'll get a training partners who will be serious enough to really help me polish my roughness.


----------

